# 1965 GTO/Lemans interior



## Katasta (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi, I'm new here and I am hoping someone can help me out with a question. I recently bought a 1965 Lemans that is in really good shape, almost zero rust and its capable of being a driver, problem is its been stripped. there is absolutely no interior in the car at all. no front seats back seat, nothing. So my question is, will other A-body cars' seats fit? such as a chevelle and does it have to be from same year or is there a year range? I've been slowly piecing it together with trim pieces and such from ebay, but have yet to find a back seat let alone the buckets......any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome....:cheers
Seats are the same cores with different fabric patterns across the GM A body line for 65. I "think" the 64 seats are the same and "maybe" the 66. 67 seats will fit but the buckets had a lock on the back to prevent it throwing the occupant forward in a sudden stop. They wouldn't be "technically correct" but they will work if you find a set. All the interior panels will interchange too, if you find a complete parts car. Might be a way to get it on the road while collecting all "the right stuff"....
Olds, Buick, Pontiac and Chev to choose from.


----------



## Katasta (Oct 18, 2010)

thats great, I found an interior out of a 67 chevelle, front and rear seats, and i have been thinking of getting it, if im not too late, otherwise i might have to go the custom route, its the closest thing ive found so far


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

64/65 same square top and bottom....66/67 seat shaped different (rounded) is a bolt in.67 is as stated above about the seat back.........JB.


----------

